# Scotty Cameron Newport 2.6



## tsped83 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi everyone, this is my first post as I'm new to the forum, so here goes...

i've just purchased a new Scotty Cameron Newport 2.6 putter and after using it a few times on the illustrious green of my hallway carpet, I really like the weight and feel. I've always been a big fan of centre shafted putters and this one (whilst costing a small fortune) is certainly the best looking one I've had to date.

i wanted to see if anyone out there has one (or another model from the new range) and has gamed it with any notable success? I know putters are very personal and an emotive subject but just wanted to hear from those with similar putters and preferences...

Thanks


----------

